# Rubber T-handles



## Nursurfer (Sep 25, 2006)

Rubber T-Handles that hold down the propane tanks.
Tried to find these at Campers World. They do not have them.
Anyone know where we can purchase these handles?

Thank you
Nursurfer


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I was able to pick them up at my local RV dealer, have you tried there?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Auto parts store. Get the Jeep hood latch ones. They are bigger and stronger and will not break.


This sounded like such a great idea! One of our latches is already broken. I stopped by the auto parts store today and asked for them and they looked at me like I had two heads. Maybe because when they asked me what year Jeep I had I told them I didn't have a Jeep.

After much conversing amongst themselves, they told me I can only get something like that from Jeep directly.









Jessica


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Just did that a couple of weeks ago. Got new ones from a Keystone dealer.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17412&hl=
Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I found them at a local discount auto supplier "Princess Auto" They are a couple of bucks and come in a pkg of 2. The local dealer wanted over $20.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I found them at a local discount auto supplier "Princess Auto" They are a couple of bucks and come in a pkg of 2. The local dealer wanted over $20.
> 
> Thor


Man....talk about highway robbery.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Take a look here: Velcro Mod for Cowl

I lost two of these T-handles in the first four trips - no more than 500 miles. This inexpensive and easy fix (link above) has held my cowl rock solid for two months now, over three trips totaling about 4000 miles. And I haven't had one of those rubber T-handles break, ever since.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

I just noticed your camping map. Awesome
















Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thor said:


> Mike
> 
> I just noticed your camping map. Awesome
> 
> ...


Thanks! Most of those states that we've camped in were visited during our pop-up days - nine seasons worth. We could cover much more territory in 2-3 weeks with the pop-up than we can with our Outback. At half the weight and a shorter, lower profile, I hardly knew it was even behind the Suburban!

But the Outback is soooo much more comfortable - and the bed doesn't get wet in the rain when we are packing up camp!

Mike

PS: We've also been to Oregon, Washington, Nevada, Arizona, British Columbia, and Alberta, Canada - but haven't camped there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry to get too far of topic but where do you find the online camping maps?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Find a trailer supply company that carries Buyers products. Buyers web page here:
Rubber Latch Page

This type rubber latch was used on many pieces of construction equipment and farm tractors. So this might be a source too

Northern Tool Rubber Hood Latch

Map Guy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The Buyers Products looked perfect but you have to fill out a form to find a distributor. Doesn't look like they sell direct.

I found them at Napa for $8 each.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

campmg said:


> The Buyers Products looked perfect but you have to fill out a form to find a distributor. Doesn't look like they sell direct.
> 
> I found them at Napa for $8 each.


No Buyers is an industry supplier. Look for a truck/trailer/tire supply house.

Post the Napa part number for others if you still have it!

Map Guy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

NAPA -- I just ordered a couple of these Hood Catch miniture 2 1/2 ". Part number 730-1750. Cost $5.99 each -- comes with the hardware brackets too. I searched the NAPA site to add the link but couldn't find them on there and I checked by name, napa part number, and non napa number.

They're being sent from another local store so I'll pick up tomorrow and head out to the storage lot to make sure they work.


----------

